# Who is the best doctor ever?



## Dr. Lisa Cuddy. M.D. (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes please


----------



## XeNoX (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE: Who is the best doctor ever*

who?



 ->Who<- is the best doctor ever



:wink:


----------



## Litre (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE: Who is the best doctor ever*

I respect Dr.House even if he doesn't return his feelings for me!


----------



## Dr. Lisa Cuddy. M.D. (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE: Who is the best doctor ever*

Anyone who voted for House needs to see me in my office immediately.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE: Who is the best doctor ever*

I got one better.

Dr. Rick Dagless M.D.

;b


----------



## Ylm (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE: Who is the best doctor ever*


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE: Who is the best doctor ever*

This thread is clearly a House MD thread why are people posting about other things

though that animu picture is pretty neato, who is that?

(PS: Wilson rules)


----------



## XeNoX (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE: Who is the best doctor ever*



			
				Hanazawa said:
			
		

> This thread is clearly a House MD thread why are people posting about other things
> 
> though that animu picture is pretty neato, who is that?
> 
> (PS: Wilson rules)



Dr.Tenma (not the one from the astroboy series xD) frrom MONSTER! which is a suspension/thriller about a Japanese doctor in Germany

murry good


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE: Who is the best doctor ever*

I think I have scans of the complete MONSTER on one of my computers. I ought to read it sometime :V


----------



## Ylm (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE: Who is the best doctor ever*



			
				Pomander said:
			
		

> It's Dr. Tenma from the Astro Boy series. >:V



I like you :>


----------



## nobuyuki (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE: Who is the best doctor ever*

of course it's House M.D.



........that asshole


----------



## Dr. Gregory House. MD (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE: Who is the best doctor ever*

I hate them all.

Wilson's just an unethical asshole who also just happens to be really bad at poker.


----------



## Calorath (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE: Who is the best doctor ever*

Josef Mengele

duh


----------



## Cray (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE: Who is the best doctor ever*

How coud you leave Doogie Howser off that list?


----------



## Litre (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE: Who is the best doctor ever*

It's a House M.D. poll you effing twits.

House FTW.


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE: Who is the best doctor ever*

"Who's your favorite pokemon?"
"OMG YOU DIDN'T PUT HOMER SIMPSON ON THE LIST"


----------



## XeNoX (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE: Who is the best doctor ever*



			
				Litre said:
			
		

> It's a House M.D. poll you effing twits.
> 
> House FTW.



that's not what my title says !


----------



## youkai-hime (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE: Who is the best doctor ever*

House!!
D:


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE: Who is the best doctor ever*

Why is Grissom not on this list?


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE: Who is the best doctor ever*

please see the 35409485 other posts about how this poll is obviously about HOUSE

if you want to vote on Who or Grissom or Howser go make your own polls :B


----------



## Litre (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE: Who is the best doctor ever*


----------



## Dr. Lisa Cuddy. M.D. (Mar 1, 2007)

I added a question mark to the topic title. Sheesh, you all are worse than House!


----------



## Litre (Mar 1, 2007)

You're just jealous because you can't get a piece of House's cane!


----------



## Ylm (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE: Who is the best doctor ever*



			
				Litre said:
			
		

> image



I have lost my thunder ):


----------



## umdie80weiss (Apr 4, 2007)

For me is Dr.house, his humor is great( yes, i like it but i know many people disliking it)


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Apr 4, 2007)

^ Had to be done. But... House, probably.


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Apr 5, 2007)

I agree with Litre... specially when it's David Tennant as The Doctor *drools*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 5, 2007)

Dr. Sam Beckett.


----------



## nobuyuki (Apr 6, 2007)

I didn't know Chaotica was a doctor.  That would make Satan's Robot a nurse :V


----------



## Theolis-Wolfpaw (Jul 12, 2008)

OH that's not fair I can't choose either Dr. Dorian or the Doctor.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 12, 2008)

EEEK! Another necro'd thread! Run for your lives!
And how could y'all forgot Cliff Huxtable?


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 12, 2008)

Doctor Who. Fuck everyone else.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 13, 2008)

Dr. Moreau!


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 15, 2008)

doctors are evil evil and they all  suck becuase they have pointy needles


----------



## Monak (Jul 15, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Dr. Sam Beckett.



till he leapt into a cab drivers anus and sufficated


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Who is the best doctor ever*



Hanazawa said:


> This thread is clearly a House MD thread why are people posting about other things


 
Actually, it's not obviously that. Much the contrary, it explicitly is about "the best doctor ever," and the best two explanations for the strangely limited poll options are: the OP was deliberately ignoring the others (aka is a House fanboi/grl), or forgot or didn't know about any others.



Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> Dr. Moreau!


 
This answer probably wins, but I'll see your Moreau and raise you a Savage.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Who is the best doctor ever*



Furthlingam said:


> This answer probably wins, but I'll see your Moreau and raise you a Savage.



How about Dr. Herbert West, Re-Animator?


----------



## Azure (Jul 16, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> Dr. Moreau!


This answer wins!  The novel was pretty good, and seeing Marlon Brando painted up like an albino overweight geisha was pretty funny too.  Also, who in the hell watches Network Tv crap anyway?  You're wasting your time, go do something more interesting.


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 16, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> This answer wins! The novel was pretty good, and seeing Marlon Brando painted up like an albino overweight geisha was pretty funny too. Also, who in the hell watches Network Tv crap anyway? You're wasting your time, go do something more interesting.


 
Arguing with Furries Online:
It's still better than TV.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 16, 2008)

I say Dr. Jeckle! =D


----------



## Hanazawa (Jul 17, 2008)

ffs this is a troll thread that is over a year old

I maintain over a year later that if you want to talk about other TV doctors, legit, another thread should have been made. :|


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 17, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> ffs this is a troll thread that is over a year old
> 
> I maintain over a year later that if you want to talk about other TV doctors, legit, another thread should have been made. :|



Ya think?


----------



## Azure (Jul 17, 2008)

Furthlingam said:


> Arguing with Furries Online:
> It's still better than TV.


Damn right it is, at least I laugh from time to time.  Unless you count the Food Network, Discovery Channel, TLC, HGTV, and BOTH History Channels, the amount of Tv I watch is exclusively movies, and the sports of the season.  Right now, it's REDSOX REDSOX REDSOX TIME!!  Also, you get a siggy spot.


----------

